# Favorite wrestling match of all time?



## Lefty's Revenge (Mar 11, 2014)

Wrestling fans, what is your favorite match of all time? 

Mine is fairly recent. John Cena vs. CM Punk at Money in the Bank 2011. 


The entire story heading into that match really helped make it, the awesome "pipe bomb" promo by CM Punk.






The on fire crowd in Chicago and finally the amazing match those two put on. Wrestling 101 in that ring. 

And now you guys, whats some of your favorite matches.


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 11, 2014)

Ultimate Warrior vs. Randy Savage - career ending match at WrestleMania VII


----------



## exball (Mar 11, 2014)

Bash at the fanfic when it happens.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Mar 12, 2014)

Austin/Hart @ WM13 off the top of my head.

But I really can't pick honestly. Is it "favorite" as in watching at the time or watching matches and looking back now?

Also, Punk/Cena @ MITB 2011 was great.


----------



## BatNapalm (Mar 12, 2014)

Steve Austin VS Chris Benoit for the WWF title from a May 31st 2001 episode of Smackdown - Seriously one of the best things to come out of Stone Cold's much-reviled run as a heel. The Canadian crowd was insane and the two wrestlers went hard as fuck to deliver a PPV-quality match on free TV (Austin was German suplexed 10 times in a row, which is a pretty insane risk for a guy with a history of neck problems to repeatedly take those kind of bumps). Benoit was my favorite wrestler and watching this as a kid, I really was on the edge of my seat hoping he would win the title (which really is what wrestling has always been about "I like this guy and I'm emotionally invested in seeing him win").

Also, I'm going to be Captain Obvious and say Steamboat/Savage at Wrestlemania 3. That match was, and still is, pretty fucking hype.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Mar 12, 2014)

I remember watching Steamboat/Savage as it happened when they had WM 3 playing at MSG. I was waiting for Hogan/Andre of course and it was later that Steamboat/Savage became so great to me. 

You're not being Captain Obvious.

Also, great choice.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Strewth (Mar 12, 2014)

Sorry to go all Indie-snob, but I'd say my favorite match of all time is Inner City Machine Guns Vs. AR Fox & Samrai Del Sol at PWG All Star Weekend 9:






I'd recommend turning the sound off, it's the only highlight video I could find, and the music sucks balls.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 12, 2014)

actually pretty much any of the wargames matches or royal rumble matches. they are fun and perfect chaos.


----------



## Strewth (Mar 12, 2014)

CatParty said:


> actually pretty much any of the wargames matches or royal rumble matches. they are fun and perfect chaos.



A friend of mine who has no interest in wrestling still religiously watches the Rumble every year.

I guess such madness must cross certain taste barriers.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 12, 2014)

PanasonicStrewth said:


> A friend of mine who has no interest in wrestling still religiously watches the Rumble every year.
> 
> I guess such madness must cross certain taste barriers.




it really is their most exciting match. we always have rumble parties


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 12, 2014)

CatParty said:


>



God, I love WrestleMania VII.

I think III is the best overall, but VII is my personal favorite.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Mar 13, 2014)

BatNapalm said:


> Steve Austin VS Chris Benoit for the WWF title from a May 31st 2001 episode of Smackdown - Seriously one of the best things to come out of Stone Cold's much-reviled run as a heel. The Canadian crowd was insane and the two wrestlers went hard as fuck to deliver a PPV-quality match on free TV (Austin was German suplexed 10 times in a row, which is a pretty insane risk for a guy with a history of neck problems to repeatedly take those kind of bumps). Benoit was my favorite wrestler and watching this as a kid, I really was on the edge of my seat hoping he would win the title (which really is what wrestling has always been about "I like this guy and I'm emotionally invested in seeing him win").
> 
> Also, I'm going to be Captain Obvious and say Steamboat/Savage at Wrestlemania 3. That match was, and still is, pretty fucking hype.





brooklynbailiff said:


> I remember watching Steamboat/Savage as it happened when they had WM 3 playing at MSG. I was waiting for Hogan/Andre of course and it was later that Steamboat/Savage became so great to me.
> 
> You're not being Captain Obvious.
> 
> Also, great choice.



You guys ever hear the story of that steamboat match? Most wrestlers usually just have the big spots planned before hand and improvise alot of the match in ring. Savage insisted on having every second of that match planned out months in advance and would quiz steamboat on it. Possibly as a result Steamboat really doesn't like that match lol.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 14, 2014)

Lefty's Revenge said:


> You guys ever hear the story of that steamboat match? Most wrestlers usually just have the big spots planned before hand and improvise alot of the match in ring. Savage insisted on having every second of that match planned out months in advance and would quiz steamboat on it. Possibly as a result Steamboat really doesn't like that match lol.




yeah steamboat liked improvisation his stuff with flair is amazing. but savage was someone who'd plan out all his matches. i remember him doing the same with ddp in wcw


----------



## InaudibleSlink (Mar 14, 2014)

Youre a sick man CatParty

A personal favourite of mine are the Benoit/Angle series like backlash 2001 and royal rumble 2003.Also just survivor series 2002,love that show.


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 15, 2014)

Also:

Bret Hart vs. Roddy Piper from WrestleMania VIII

Bret Hart vs. Mr. Perfect from SummerSlam 1991


----------



## CatParty (Mar 15, 2014)

Roddy Piper vs Goldust


----------



## homerbeoulve (Mar 16, 2014)

The Rock vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Chris Jericho for the Undisputed Title.


----------



## BatNapalm (Mar 16, 2014)

Benoit/Jericho had an awesome ladder match at Royal Rumble 2001. In the era before digital cable (or at least digital cable as we know it today) and torrent or streaming sites, my aunt was somehow able to record PPV events on VHS for free and I would always watch them the day after they aired. I couldn't wait to get home from school, pop in the secondhand videocassette and watch this match on my crappy bedroom TV. I can't imagine any kid today wanted to do the 2010's equivalent of that for some fucking John Cena match.

Haven't seen it since then, so I'm hesitant of calling it one of my favorite matches. But my memories of watching it were very good.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Mar 16, 2014)

That first Shield match was fucking amazing as well.


----------



## DiscipleOfTheLie (Mar 17, 2014)

I love Michaels v. Haitch v. Benoit at WM20.

Goldberg v. DDP at Halloween Havoc '98 was cool too. Not exactly a technical match, but those two dudes left it all in the ring that night. They were wore out. 

But my all time favorite match has to be the one that has been mentioned already, and is always mentioned. This is one match, in my opinion, is what wrestling is all about. If someone asks me what's the deal with professional wrestling, I tell them to watch Steamboat v. Savage at WM3. It might seem like the cop-out answer, but nothing about that match is overrated.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 14, 2014)

^ All of WrestleMania III is pretty much awesome.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Whatisgoingon (Oct 1, 2014)

My favorite match is probably Eddie Guerrero vs. Brock Lesnar, not because it is the best match I've ever seen (although it is a very good match), but because it is when my favorite pro wrestler of all time finally won the WWE Championship.


----------



## Chuggernaut (Oct 2, 2014)

I dunnow if it's my favorite of all time but I really enjoy Bryan/Orton/Batista from WM30. A great all-around match.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Nov 9, 2014)

Savage Vs Steamboat: WM III


----------



## Space_Dandy (Dec 6, 2014)

Hulk vs Andre is eternal.


----------



## cypocraphy (Dec 6, 2014)

IronJustice said:


> Hulk vs Andre is eternal.



Nothing like that will ever happen again in wrestling. That was _the_ biggest match of all time.


----------



## tomgirl4life (Aug 10, 2015)

Sorry to necro the thread, but this ladder match between Christian and RVD for the Intercontinently Title aired my first night watching Monday Night Raw, and it got me hooked.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 10, 2015)

Was this the match where supposedly, Shawn Michaels over-sold on purpose as a big "Fuck You!" to The Hulkster?


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 10, 2015)

the original La Parka comes back to AAA to battle the replacement La Parka for the right to be the TRUE and HONEST La Parka


----------



## Pickle Man (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeff Hardy vs. Undertaker, Ladder match for the WWE Championship.

Undertaker Vs. Mankind, Hell In A Cell.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 11, 2015)

This match turned me on to wrestling.


----------



## Chaosbandit (Aug 13, 2015)

Austin v. Rock (Backlash 1999)

or Shield v. Wyatts/Evolution



or Savage v. Steamboat


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 13, 2015)

I think Savage v. Steamboat is the best WWF/WWE match ever to have happened, so for those of us who have mainly been fans of American wrestling, I think that is sorta a given. Fun fact, George "the Animal" Steele and my Dad used to go to the same gym and would frequently swim together. He was a school teacher and coached football (I believe) at a local high school. Has to be weird seeing a guy who would eat turnbuckles standing in front of your class.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 13, 2015)

yawning sneasel said:


> I think Savage v. Steamboat is the best WWF/WWE match ever to have happened, so for those of us who have mainly been fans of American wrestling, I think that is sorta a given. Fun fact, George "the Animal" Steele and my Dad used to go to the same gym and would frequently swim together. He was a school teacher and coached football (I believe) at a local high school. Has to be weird seeing a guy who would eat turnbuckles standing in front of your class.



Fun fact: Apparently, Steele's students had no idea he wrestled at all during their off time from school, and any kids who *did* say "Gee, you look like that George "The Animal" Steele guy", he'd brush it off as just some random guy who looked like him.

This, according to one of Steele's shoot interviews, anyway.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 13, 2015)

Wow... My niece went to Madison about 15 years ago (the place he taught; yes I am that old). She's a huge wrestling sperg and she knew, but that's because she knew his name and has seen him before.


----------



## Chuggernaut (Aug 14, 2015)

yawning sneasel said:


> I think Savage v. Steamboat is the best WWF/WWE match ever to have happened, so for those of us who have mainly been fans of American wrestling, I think that is sorta a given. Fun fact, George "the Animal" Steele and my Dad used to go to the same gym and would frequently swim together. He was a school teacher and coached football (I believe) at a local high school. Has to be weird seeing a guy who would eat turnbuckles standing in front of your class.



Kane was a substitute teacher for years, apparently.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 14, 2015)

It was a shit match but I was in 6th grade so whatever but my biggest markout moment was when Lex Lugar beat Hulk Hogan for the title (to lose it a week later at road wild lol)






my friends and I watched that shit together at our "nitro party" lol but holy shit we flipped the fuck out and were screaming and high fiving each other when luger had him in the torture rack.

Booker T and Chris Benoit had a best out of 7 matches that were really memorable.

I guess from an actual wrestling standpoint RVD vs. Jerry Lynn in ECW.  I forgot the name of the PPV but they were both in their prime and amazing workers.  Jerry Lynn's probably the most underrated wrestler who never really got a chance in the major feds.


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 14, 2015)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Booker T and Chris Benoit had a best out of 7 matches that were really memorable.


iirc they had two sets, one in WCW and one in WWE in the Smackdown Six era.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 20, 2015)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> It was a shit match but I was in 6th grade so whatever but my biggest markout moment was when Lex Lugar beat Hulk Hogan for the title (to lose it a week later at road wild lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In terms of storyline, this was a *huge* deal for WCW as, IIRC, it was the first major loss the NWO had suffered since they formed. Up until then, they were winning a one-sided war against WCW.


----------



## MMX (Aug 21, 2015)

Brett hart Vs Bulldog at summerslam 1992
Not that its the greatest match ever or anything but I stayed up all night to see it and seeing Bulldog win the title was a really big deal at the time (I was 12).
Got so excited I puked.


----------



## captkrisma (Aug 27, 2015)

I know it's weird, but the Bailey/Sasha Banks match from Brooklyn had what it took to make me LOVE that match.  It had an amazing backstory (three of the four original NXT women wrestlers were moved to the main roster, leaving poor Bailey in the dust, and this was Bailey's time to grab the spotlight), an amazing heel performance from Banks (ripping off the hand cast and proceeding to smash the bejesus out of Bailey's hand had ME screaming), VERY good wrestling, and a very touching moment after the match, knowing that they're still going to leave, and we're going to be stuck with Bailey vs Eva Marie for the while...FML.


----------



## Truant (Sep 10, 2015)

Bret/Owen at WM12.


----------



## wenttobermuda (Sep 20, 2015)

I favor the Owen Hart tribute in WCW featuring Bret Hart and Benoit. Perfect pacing, beautiful transitions, genius technique, manly pathos.


----------



## Wilkins (Oct 6, 2015)

Brian Pillman vs Giant Pencil


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 8, 2015)

captkrisma said:


> I know it's weird, but the Bailey/Sasha Banks match from Brooklyn had what it took to make me LOVE that match.  It had an amazing backstory (three of the four original NXT women wrestlers were moved to the main roster, leaving poor Bailey in the dust, and this was Bailey's time to grab the spotlight), an amazing heel performance from Banks (ripping off the hand cast and proceeding to smash the bejesus out of Bailey's hand had ME screaming), VERY good wrestling, and a very touching moment after the match, knowing that they're still going to leave, and we're going to be stuck with Bailey vs Eva Marie for the while...FML.


Asuka can hold her own with Bayley no problem. Those two are going to have some awesome matches. Asuka made Dana Brooke look credible. Bayley and Sasha last night was amazing. The ending was a bit... unbelievable with the tap out at a few seconds, but I think their feud needed to end on a Sasha tap.


----------

